
The real-life Tarzan of Australia's deep north (2011) - curtis
http://www.smh.com.au/national/the-reallife-tarzan-of-australias-deep-north-20110402-1csjp.html
======
rbg246
When I lived up there he was a local legend. I always found it amazing that he
had completely stepped away from life and lived out in the wild. Just an
amazingly tough resourceful guy.

He is now in a nursing home reportedly

[http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/cairns-
bushman...](http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/cairns-bushman-
legend-tarzan-now-living-in-gympie-nursing-home/news-
story/fdd4361ca870653dd1d369fb0533f94c#load-story-comments)

------
contingencies
Australia has a 40-60,000 year old history of hunter-gatherer wandering (known
in Aussie English as _walkabout_ ) deriving in unbroken tradition from the
very first population to migrate out of Africa.

